# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti orthodhoks >  Java e Madhe - Java e Shenjtë

## Albo

*Java e Madhe*

Në Kishën Orthodhokse java e fundit e jetës së Krishtit quhet zyrtarisht *Java e Pësimit*. Në emërtimin popullor është quajtur *Java e Madhe*. Çdo ditë emërtohet në librat e shërbesave si "e madhe dhe e shenjtë". Çdo ditë të javës ka shërbesa të veçanta, të cilat kryhen në të gjitha kishat. Jeta tokësore pushon për çdo besnik kur ata "shkojnë me Zotin në Jerusalem" (Mëngjesorja e të Hënës së Madhe).

Çdo ditë e Javës së Madhe ka temën e veçantë të saj. Tema e së Hënës është ajo e *drurit të fikut* që nuk kishte fruta, por vetëm gjethe dhe për këtë u dënua me tharje. Të Martën, theksi është në vigjilencën e *virgjëreshave të ditura*, të cilat, jo si motrat e tyre të marra, ishin gati kur Zoti erdhi tek ato. Të Mërkurën, fokusi është në pendimin e *gruas mëkatare*. Në këtë ditë, theksohet shumë krahasimi ndërmjet gruas së përdalë që shpëtoi me anë të pendimit dhe Judës, që ishte një nga apostujt e zgjedhur, por që humbi nga pabesia dhe cmira. Ajo i jep Krishtit gjithë pasurinë e saj dhe i puth këmbët e tij; ai me një puthje e trathton Krishtin për para.

Në këto tre ditë këndohet Ungjilli gjatë Orëve dhe në Mbrëmësoret, kur shërbehet Mesha e Dhuratave të Parashenjtëruara. Këndimet nga Dhiata e Vjetër janë prej Eksodit, Jobit dhe Profetëve. Ungjilli është kënduar gjithashtu në Shërbesat e Mëngjesit, të cilat quhen tradicionalisht shërbesat e* "Dhëndërit"*, sepse tema e përgjithshme e secilës ditë është fundi i botës dhe gjyqi i Krishtit. Shërbesa e *Dhëndërit* kryhet natën.*

*Ja tek vjen dhëndëri në mes të natës; dhe lum ai shërbëtor të cilin do e gjejë vigjilues dhe mjerë ai shërbëtor të cilin do e gjejë pa kujdes. Prandaj o shpirti im ki mendjen, se mos të rëndojë gjumi dhe jepesh në vdekje jashtë Mbretërisë; por zgjohu dhe thirr me zë të madh: I Shenjtë, i Shenjtë, i Shenjtë je Ti, o Perëndi, me lutjet e Hyjlindëses mëshirë ki për ne (Tropari i Tre Ditëve të Para).*

Gjatë tre ditëve të para të Javës së Madhe, Kisha rekomandon që të këndohen të Katër Ungjijtë në Orët, deri në pikën ku fillon tregimi i pësimit të Krishtit. Meqenëse, kjo zakonisht nuk është e mundur të bëhet në kishat e enorive, atëhere duhet të bëhet një përpjekje që të paktën një nga Ungjijtë të këndohet i gjithë, para së Enjtes së Madhe, deri në pjesën ku fillon pësimi, veças ose bashkërisht.


_* Të Mërkurën në mëngjez kryhet një shërbesë që përbehet nga 1) Orët, 2) Mbrëmësorja dhe 3) Mesha e Dhuratave të Parashenjtëruara. Kjo është Mesha e fundit e Parashenjtëruar e kalendarit vjetor. Ndërsa natën, në vend të shërbesës së Dhendërit, të mërkurën kryhet Misteri i Efqelisë, si një përgatitje për marrjen e Kungatës të Enjten e Madhe, Dita e themelimit të Misterit të Kungatës së Shenjtë._

----------


## Albo

*E Enjtja e Madhe*

*E Enjtja e Madhe* i kushtohet Darkës Mistike që Krishti kremtoi me dymbëdhjetë apostujt e tij. Tema kryesore e ditës është darka vetë, për të cilën Krishti porositi që Pashka e Dhiatës së Re të hahej në kujtim të tij, të trupit të tij që thyhet dhe gjakut të tij, që derdhet për ndjesën e mëkateve. Gjithashtu, në shërbesat e kësaj dite kujtohet tradhëtia e Judës dhe larja e këmbëve të nxënësve. Në kishat katedrale është zakoni që peshkopi bën larjen e këmbëve në një ceremoni të veçantë mbas Meshës.

Ungjilli në Meshën Hyjnore përbehet nga një kombinim i të gjithë tregimeve të ungjillorëve për të njëjtën ngjarje. Himnet dhe leximet e ditës i referohen të njëjtit mister qëndror.

*Kur nxënësit me lavdi, në lanjëtoren e darkës po ndriçoheshin, Juda i pabesë dhe tradhëtar, nga argjendashja u errësua nga lakmia dhe tek gjyqtarët e paligjshëm, të dorëzon Ty Gjykatësin e Drejtë. Ti që lakmon argjend shiko, se ky njeri prej lakmisë vari veten; largohu nga shpirti i pangopur që guxoi të tilla gjëra kundër Mësuesit. O Zot gjithmonë i mirë, lavdi më ty! (Përlëshorja).

Atje ku është Zoti, në Tryezën e Pavdekësisë, në vendin e lartë, me mëndjet e ngritura lart, le të hamë me gëzim o besnikë... (Kënga e nëntë e Kanonit të Mëngjesores).*

Mesha Hyjnore e Shën Vasilit të Enjten e Madhe, kryhet bashkë me Shërbesën e Mbremjes. Ungjilli i gjatë i Darkës Mistike këndohet mbas këndimeve nga *Eksodi, Jobi dhe Isaia* dhe letrës së parë të Apostullit Pavël drejtuar Korinthianëve (Kapitulli 11). Himni i mëposhtëm zëvëndëson Himnin Keruvik dhe gjithashtu, përdoret si Himn gjatë dhe mbas Kungimit.

*Në Darkën tënde Mistike, o Bir i Perëndisë, merrmë sot pjesëtar; se nuk do t'ua them armiqve të tu misterin; nuk do të të jap të puthur si Juda; por duke të pohuar si kusari, thërres: kujtomë, o Zot, në mbretërinë tënde.*

Kremtimi liturgjik i Darkës së Zotit të Enjten e Madhe s'është thjesht një përkujtim yjetor i "themelimit" të misterit të Kungatës së Shenjtë. Ngjarja e Darkës së Pashkës nuk ishte thjesht veprimi i fundit i Zotit për "të themeluar" misterin qëndror të besës së krishterë para pësimit dhe vdekjes së tij. Por, përkundrazi, i gjithë misioni i Krishtit dhe para së gjithash, vetë qëllimi i krijimit të botës, është që krijesat e dashura të Perëndisë, bërë sipas shembëllesës dhe ngjashmërisë së tij hyjnore, të mund të jenë përjetësisht në Kungimin më intim me Të, të ulur në tryezë me Të, duke ngrënë dhe duke pirë në mbretërinë e Tij pambarim.
Kështu, Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë, flet tek apostujt e tij gjatë darkës dhe tek të gjithë njerëzit që dëgjojnë fjalët e tij dhe besojnë në të dhe në Atin qe e dërgoi atë:

*Mos ki frikë, o tufë e vogël, sepse Atit tuaj i pëlqeu t'jua japë mbretërinë (Lluka 12:32).

Ju jeni ata që qëndruat me mua në sprovat e mia. Dhe unë ju caktoj mbretërinë ashtu si ma ka caktuar mua Ati im, që ju të hani e të pini në tryezën time, në mbretërinë time... (Lluka 22:28-30).*

Prandaj, është e vërtetë të thuhet në një kuptim real, që trupi i thyer dhe gjaku i derdhur, për të cilat foli Krishti në darkën e tij të fundit me nxënësit, nuk ishte thjesht një parabërje dhe një parashikim për atë që do të vinte; por ajo që do të vinte - kryqi, varri, ngjallja në ditën e tretë, ngjitja në qiell - ndodhën pikërisht që njerëzit të mund të bekoheshin nga Perëndia që të jenë në *Kungim të Shenjtë* me Të përgjithmonë, duke ngrënë dhe pirë në tryezën mistike të mbretërisë së tij, që nuk do të ketë mbarim.

Kështu, *"Darka Mistike e Birit të Perëndisë"*, e cila kremtohet vazhdimisht në Meshën Hyjnore të Kishës së Krishterë, është thelbi i vërtetë i jetës pa mbarim, që do jetë në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë.

*Lum kush do të hajë bukë në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë (Lluka 14:15).
Lum ata që janë ftuar në gostinë e Dasmës së Qengjit (Zbulesa 19:9).*

----------


## Albo

*E Premtja e Zezë*

Shërbesa e Mëngjezit e të Premtes së Zezë, kryhet në përgjithësi të Enjten në darkë. Tipari kryesor i kësaj shërbese është këndimi i *dymbëdhjetë pjesëve nga Ungjijtë**. Të gjitha pjesët tregojnë pësimin e Krishtit. Këndimi i parë është nga Ungjilli sipas Joanit 13:31-18:1. Ky është fjalimi i gjatë i Krishtit me nxënësit, që përfundon me të ashtuquajturën *lutje kryepriftërore*. Ungjilli i fundit tregon vulosjen e varrit dhe vendosjen e rojeve (Matheu 27:62-66).

Të dymbëdhjetë këndimet e Ungjijve të pësimit të Krishtit janë vendosur ndërmjet pjesëve të ndryshme të shërbesës. E tërë himnologjia është e lidhur me vuajtjet e Shpëtimtarit dhe huazon shumë nga ungjijtë, nga shkrimet profetike dhe psalmet. Lumurimet e Zotit këndohen mbas Ungjillit të gjashtë dhe i jepet një theksim i veçantë shpëtimit të kusarit, i cili e njohu Mbretërinë e Krishtit.

Orët e së Premtes së Zezë përsërisin Ungjijtë e pësimit të Krishtit, por kanë si shtesë në çdo Orë, këndime prej profecive të Dhiatës së Vjetër, në lidhje me çlirimin e njerëzimit, nëpërmjet vuajtjeve të Krishtit. Psalmet e përdorura janë gjithashtu të një karakteri të veçantë profetik, p.sh. Psalmet 2, 5, 22, 109, 139 dhe në vazhdim.

Të Premten e Zezë nuk ka Meshë hyjnore për të njëjtat arsye që ndalojnë kremtimin në ditët agjërimore të Kreshmës. (Shih me lart Agjërimi në Kreshmët e Mëdha").



_* Kjo shërbesë njihet gjithashtu me emrin Shërbesa e të Dymbëdhjetë Ungjijve._

----------


## Albo

*E Shtuna e Madhe*

Shërbesa e parë që i përket të *Shtunës së Madhe*, quajtur në Kishë *Sabati i Bekuar*, kryhet në mbrëmjen e së Premtes së Zezë. Zakonisht kryhet mbasdite për të përkujtuar varrimin e Krishtit.1

Përpara se të fillojë shërbesa, është përgatitur një "varr" (Kuvuklion) në mes të Kishës dhe është zbukuruar me lule. Gjithashtu një ikonë e veçantë e pikturuar ose e qëndisur në një pëlhurë (në greqisht *epitafios*2 dhe në sllavisht *plashanica*), ku paraqitet Shpëtimtari i vdekur, është e vendosur në Tryezën e Shenjtë.

Shërbesa e Mbrëmësores, si zakonisht fillon me himne rreth vuajtjes dhe vdekjes së Krishtit. Mbas hyrjes me Ungjillin dhe këndimin e *"Dritë Gazmore"*, lexohen pjesë prej *Eksodit, Jobit* dhe *Isaisë 52*. Apostulli është I Korinthianët (1:18-31) dhe Ungjilli përbëhet nga pjësët e katër Ungjijve, që tregojnë kryqëzimin dhe varrimin e Krishtit. Paravargu dhe vargjet që thuhen para këndimeve nga Shkrimi i Shenjtë, janë prej psalmeve, të cilat janë tashmë dëgjuar gjatë shërbesave të së Premtes së Zezë. Ata janë vargje me një kuptim profetik:

*Ata ndanë midis tyre rrobat e mia dhe hodhën short për tunikën time (Psalmi 22:18).
Perëndia im, Perëndia im, përse më braktise (Psalmi22:l).
Më vunë në gropën më të poshtme, më të errët dhe më të thellë (Psalmi 88:6).*

Mbas disa himneve që lavdërojnë vdekjen e Krishtit, ndërkohë që kori këndon këngën përlëshuese të Shën Simeonit, prifti, i veshur i tëri me rroba të errta, temjanis epitafin i cili ndodhet mbi Tryezën e Shenjtë. Pastaj, mbas Ati Ynë, ndërsa populli këndon troparin e ditës (përlëshoren), prifti shkon rrotull altarit duke mbajtur mbi kokën e tij epitafin dhe e vendos në varrin, që ta nderojnë besnikët.

*Bujari Shën Josif, pasi e zbriti trupin tënd prej Kryqit të Çmuar, e mbështolli me savan të paqmë, e leu me vajëra erëmirë dhe e vendosi në një varr të ri. (Përlëshore e së Shtunës së Madhe)*

Shërbesa e Mëngjesit e së Shtunës së Madhe, zakonisht bëhet të Premten natën. Ajo fillon në mënyrë normale me këndimin e *Perëndia është Zoti*, përlëshoren *Bujari Josif* dhe troparet pasuese:

*Zbrite në vdekje dhe në varr për ne, ti o jete e pavdekshme, Ferrin të vdekur e shtrive kur ndriçove si Perëndi; edhe kur i ngrite të vdekurit nga fundet e dheut, të gjitha fuqitë qiellore thirrën me zë të madh: O Krisht Perëndia Ynë Jetëdhënës, lavdi më Ty!

Një ëngjëll qëndroi para varrit dhe iu thirri grave myrrëprurëse: Myrra është e përshtatshme për të vdekurit, por Krishti e tregoi veten të çliruar prej prishjes.*

Në vend të psalmeve të zakonshëm, lexohet i tërë *Psalmi 193*3, me një varg që këndohet ndërmjet rreshtave, varg që lavdëron Shpëtimtarin e vdekur. Ky psalm i veçantë është ikona verbale e Jisuit, e njeriut të drejtë, jeta e të cilit është në duart e Perëndisë, prandaj dhe ai nuk mund të qëndrojë i vdekur. *Lavdërimet*4, sikurse janë quajtur vargjet, e lavdërojnë Perëndinë si "Ngjallja dhe Jeta" dhe tregojnë habi për zbritjen e tij në vdekje.

Në personin e Jisu Krishtit është unifikimi i përsosur i dashurisë së përsosur të njeriut ndaj Perëndisë dhe i dashurisë së Perëndisë ndaj njeriut. Kjo dashuri hyjnore-njerëzore soditet dhe lavdërohet mbi varrin e Shpëtimtarit. Me përparimin e këndimit, Lavdërimet bëhen më të shkurtra dhe gradualisht, më të përqendruara në fitoren përfundimtare të Zotit, duke ardhur kështu në përfundimin e duhur:

[b]Unë e dëshiroj me mall, o Zot, shpëtimin tënd dhe ligji yt është gëzimi im (Psalmi 119:174).

Mendja është e trembur nga varrimi yt i frikshëm dhe i çuditshëm. Lermë të jetoj, që të të lavdëroj dhe le të më ndihmojnë dekretet e tua (119:175).

Gratë me myrra erdhën herët që të lyenin Ty.

Unë po endem si një dele e humbur. Kërkoje shërbëtorin tënd, se nuk i harrova porositë e tua.

Me ngjalljen Tënde fali Kishës paqe dhe popultit Tënd shpëtim.

Mbas lavdërimit final të Trinisë së Shenjtë, Kisha ndriçohet dhe kumbon lajmërimi i parë i grave, që po vijnë në varr, nëpërmjet popullit, ndërsa prifti temjanis tërë Kishën. Këtu, për herë të parë, vjen e qartë shpallja e lajmit të mirë të shpëtimit në ngjalljen e Krishtit.

Kanoni i Mëngjesores vazhdon lavdërimin e fito-res së Krishtit mbi vdekjen me anë të vdekjes së tij dhe e përdor secilën nga këngët e Dhiatës së Vjetër, si një shembëllesë parafigurative të shpëtimit përfundimtar të njeriut nëpërmjet Jisuit. Këtu, për herë të parë del kuptimi që ky Sabat - kjo e Shtunë e veçantë, në të cilën Krishti shtrihet i vdekur - është me të vërtetë *dita e shtatë e bekuar*, një ditë më e mirë se kjo kurrë nuk ka ekzistuar. Kjo është dita kur Krishti pushoi nga tërë veprat e tij të rikrijimit të botës. Kjo është dita kur Fjala e Perëndisë *"me anë të cilës u bënë të gjitha gjërat" (Joani 1:3)*, pushoi në varr, si një njeri i vdekur, duke e shpëtuar botën e krijimit të tij dhe duke hapur varret:

*Po ky është Sabati i përmbibekuar, në të cilin Krishti fle, por do të ngjallet ditën e tretë (Shkurtorja dhe Shtëpia).*

Përsëri Kanoni mbaron me notën finale të fitores së Krishtit.

*Mos më vajto ti moj Nënë, kur më sheh të varrosur, Birin e dashur, që ke lindur virgjërisht, se do të ngrihem prapë dhe do të lavdërohem dhe do t'i lartësoj si Perëndi, ata që të madhështojnë besërisht (Kënga e nëntë e Kanonit).*

Vazhdohet të këndohen vargje lavdërimi. Në kohën kur këndohet doksologjia e madhe, prifti i veshur me rroba të errta, temjanis përsëri varrin e Shpëtimtarit. Pastaj, populli me qirinj të ndezur duke kënduar në mënyrë të përsëritur himnin Tri-shenjtor, i kryesuar nga prifti që mban Ungjillin në duar dhe mbi kokë mban epitafin5, shkon në procesion jashtë Kishës. Ata shkojnë rrotull kishës duke dëshmuar për fitoren e Krishtit mbi fuqitë e errësirës dhe vdekjes. E tërë gjithësia është larë, restauruar dhe shpëtuar, nëpërmjet hyrjes së Jetës së Botës në vdekjen.

Kur procesioni kthehet brenda në Kishë, troparet këndohen përsëri dhe profecia e Ezekielit rreth "kockave të thata" të Izraelit këndohet me solemnitet të madh:

*Dhe ju do të më njihni që Unë jam Zoti, kur të hap varret tuaja dhe t'ju bëj të dilni nga varret tuaja, o populli im. Do të shtie tek ju Frymën time dhe ju do të jetoni... (Ezekieli 37:13-14)*

Pastaj kemi vargjet fitimtarë të psalmeve që i thërrasin Perëndisë të ngrihet, të nxjerrë të djathtën e tij, të shpërndajë armiqtë e tij dhe të gëzojë të drejtin. Vazhdohet me këndimet e përsëritura të *Aliluiave*, me letrën e Apostull Pavlit drejtuar Korinthianëve. *"sepse pashka jonë, që është Krishti, u flijua për ne" (I Korinthianët 5:7)*. Pastaj, përsëri këndohet Ungjilli rreth vulosjes së varrit dhe shërbesa mbyllet me ndërmjetësimin dhe bekimin.

Mbrëmësorja dhe Mëngjesorja e *Sabatit të Bekuar*, e cila vjen pas, formojnë një kryevepër të traditës liturgjike orthodhokse. Këto shërbesa, nuk janë aspak një rivënie dramatike në skenë e vdekjes dhe e varrimit historik të Krishtit dhe as një lloj riprodhimi ritual i skenave të Ungjillit. Por, ato janë më tepër depërtimi më i thellë shpirtëror e liturgjik, në kuptimin e përjetshëm të ngjarjeve shpëtimtare të Krishtit, të parë dhe të lavdëruar tashmë me njohurinë e plotë të rëndësisë dhe fuqisë së tyre hyjnore.

Kisha nuk pretendon sikur nuk e di se çfarë do të ngjasë me Jisuin e kryqëzuar. Ajo nuk dëshpërohet dhe nuk mban zi për Zotin, sikur ajo të mos ishte vetë krijimi i dalë nga brinja e plagosur dhe nga thellësia e varrit të tij. Nëpër tërë shërbesat soditet fitorja e Krishtit dhe shpallet ngjallja. Sepse vetëm në dritën e ngjalljes fitimtare mund të kuptohet me të vërtetë kuptimi i thellë dhe i përjetshëm i pësimit dhe vdekjes së Krishtit, i cili është vlerësuar dhe lavdëruar në mënyrë të përshtatshme.

Të Shtunën e Madhe, Mbrëmësorja kryhet së bashku me Meshën Hyjnore të Shën Vasilit të Madh. Shërbesa tashmë i përket të Dielës së Pashkës. Ajo fillon normalisht me psalmin mbrëmësor, litaninë, himnet që pasojnë psalmin 14 dhe hyrjen e madhe me këndimin e himnit mbrëmësor *Dritë Gazmore*.

Mbas hyrjes që është bërë me Ungjill, këndohen pesëmbëdhjetë pjesë prej Dhiatës së Vjetër, të gjitha të lidhura me veprën e Perëndisë të krijimit dhe shpëtimit, vepër e cila është përmbledhur dhe përmbushur në ardhjen e parashikuar të Mesias. Përveç këndimeve nga *Gjeneza*, rreth krijimit dhe nga *Eksodi*, rreth pashkës së Izraelitëve në kohën e Moisiut, kemi gjithashtu pjesë prej profecive të *Isaisë, Ezekielit, Jeremisë, Danielit, Sofonisë dhe Jonait*; si edhe prej *Jisu Naviut* dhe *Librit te Mbretërve*. Këndohen gjithashtu, *Kënga e Moisiut* dhe e *Tre Djemve*, që gjendet tek libri i *Danielit*.

Mbas këndimeve nga Dhiata e Vjetër, kremtuesi intonon thirrjen e zakonshme liturgjike për këndimin e Himnit Trishenjtor, por në vend të tij këndohet vargu nga *Galatianët: "Sa u pagëzuat me Krishtin me Krishtin u veshët. Aliluia (Galatianët 3:27)*.

Si zakonisht, në Meshën Hyjnore bëhet këndimi i Apostullit. Pjesa është po ajo e Pagëzimit në Kishën Orthodhokse (Romanët 6:3-11). *Sepse, nëse u bashkuam me Krishtin në një vdekje të ngjashme me të tijën, do të jemi edhe e ringjalljes së tij (Romanët 6:5)*.

Në këtë kohë Dyert e Bukura mbyllen dhe kremtuesit dhe shërbyesit e altarit i ndërrojnë veshjet e tyre nga veshjet e errta të pësimit të Krishtit, në ato të ndritshmet të fitores së Tij mbi vdekjen. Në këtë kohë të gjitha veshjet e mbulesat e Kishës janë ndërruar, gjithashtu, në ngjyra të ndritshme, si shenjë e fitores së Krishtit mbi mëkatin, djallin dhe vdekjen. Kjo riveshje bëhet gjatë kohës që populli këndon vargjet e psalmit 82: *Ngrihu o Perëndi edhe gjykoje dhenë, sepse Ti do i trashëgosh tërë kombet.*

Mbas këndimit solemn të vargjeve të psalmit, tek të cilat shtohen shpesh himnet që e lavdërojnë Krishtin si *Pashka e Re, Flijimi i Gjallë* që është therur, *Qengji i Perëndisë*, që heq mëkatet e botës; kremtonjësit dalin nga altari për të shpallur mbi varrin e Krishtit sihariqin e gëzuar të triumfit të tij mbi vdekjen dhe porosinë e tij tek apostujt: *"Bëni dishepuj nga të gjithë popujt duke i pagëzuar në emër të Atit e të Birit e te Frymës së Shenjtë dhe duke i mësuar të ruajnë gjithçka që ju kam porositur juve..." (Matheu 28:1-20)*. Ky Ungjill këndohet gjithashtu në shërbesën e pagëzimit të Kishës Orthodhokse.

Pastaj, Mesha Hyjnore vazhdon me shkëlqimin e shkatërrimit të vdekjes nga Krishti. Himni i mëposhtëm zëvëndëson Himnin Keruvik.

*Heshtni që të gjithë ju o njerëz, qëndroni me tmerr dhe me frikë dhe mos u mejtoni për gjëra të dheshme; se Mbreti i Mbretërve dhe Zoti i Zotërve vjen që të theret, edhe të jepet për t'u ngrënë tek besnikët.

Përpara atij po shkojnë rangjet e engjëjve, bashkë me të gjithë kryesitë dhe pushtetet, keruvimët e shumësyshëm dhe serafimët gjashtëkrahësh, duke e mbuluar fytyrën dhe duke kënduar himnin: Aliluia! Aliluia! Aliluia!*

Në vend të Himnit të Hyjlindëses këndohet përsëri kënga e nëntë e Kanonit të Mëngjesit: *"Mos më vajto ti moj Nënë... se do ngrihem prapë"* (Shih më sipër). Himni i Kungimit është vargu i psalmit: *Zoti u zgjua nga gjumi, edhe u ngrit dhe na shpëtoi. Aliluia, Aliluia, Aliluia*.

Fillimisht, kjo Meshë ishte Mesha Pagëzimore e Pashkës, ku pagëzoheshin të Krishterët. Ajo mbetet edhe sot, si përvoja e përvitshme e çdo të krishteri, e vdekjes dhe e ngjalljes së tij me Zotin.

*Por, nëse vdiqëm bashkë me Krishtin, besojmë se dhe do të rrojmë bashkë me të; duke ditur që Krishti u ngrit prej së vdekurish, nuk vdes më. Dhe vdekja nuk ka pushtet më mbi atë (Romanët 6:8-9).*

Krishti shtrihet i vdekur, por ai është përsëri i gjallë. Ai është në varr, por ai tashmë* "me vdekjen vdekjen shkeli dhe të varrosurve iu fali jetën"*. Tani, nuk mbetet më gjë për të bërë, përveçse për të jetuar nëpër gjithë mbrëmjen e Sabatit të Bekuar, në të cilin Krishti fle, duke pritur orën e mesnatës, kur Dita e Zotit do të agojë përmbi ne dhe nata plot dritë do të vijë kur ne do të shpallim bashkë me engjëllin: *"Ai u ngjall, nuk është më këtu; ja vendi ku e vunë" (Marku 16;6)*.

----------


## Albo

*E Diela e Shenjtë e Pashkës së Madhe*

Pak përpara mesnatës, në Sabatin e Bekuar, fillon Vigjilja e Pashkës*1. Në disa tekste kjo shërbesë quhet *Shërbesa e Mesnatës*. Gjatë kësaj shërbese Kisha mbahet e ndriçuar shumë pak. Sipas zakonit të vjetër, mbas Kanonit shuhen të gjithë kandilet e Kishës përveç "Kandilit të Pashuar" të altarit. Pastaj fillon *Shërbesa e Dritës* ose *Shërbesa e Ngjalljes*. Prifti është në altar. Ai merr Qiriun e Pashkës dhe e ndez në "Kandilin e Pashuar". Pastaj me qiriun në dorë ai del tek Dyert e Bukura duke kënduar: *"Ejani e merrni dritë, prej dritës që s'perëndon, edhe lavdëroni Krishtin që u ngjall së vdekurish".*

Në mesnatë fillon procesioni i Pashkës. Populli del nga Kisha duke kënduar:

*Ngjalljen Tënde o Krisht Shpëtimtar, Engjëjt në qiell e hymnojnë; vlerësona edhe ne përmbi dhenë, me zemër të pastër Ty të lavdërojmë.*

Ky procesion i të krishterëve gjatë natës së Pashkës, të kujton *procesionin pagëzimor* prej errësirës dhe vdekjes së kësaj bote në dritën dhe jetën e Mbretërisë së Perëndisë, që kryhej në Kishën e vjetër. Ky është procesioni i *kalimit*2 të shenjtë*, prej vdekjes në jetë, prej tokës në qiell, prej kësaj jete në atë atë që të do vijë dhe që është pa mbarim. Pastaj këndohet Ungjilli. Tashmë është zakon që Ungjilli i Ngjalljes të këndohet në një vend të caktuar jashtë Kishës. Nëse kjo nuk është e mundur procesioni kthehet në Kishë dhe Ungjilli këndohet në dyert qëndrore të Narteksit. Në disa Kisha Ungjilli këndohet para dyerve ballore të mbyllyra të Kishës. Mbasi prifti thotë me zë të lartë "Lavdi Trinisë së Shenjtë së bashkëqenshme...", këndohet për herë të parë Tropari i Pashkës, së bashku me vargjet e Psalmit 68, me të cilët do të fillojnë të gjitha shërbesat e kishës gjatë periudhës së Pashkës.

*Le të ngrihet Perëndia dhe le të përndahen armiqtë e tij dhe le të ikin prej faqes së tij ata që i kanë mëri.
Krishti u ngjall së vdekurish, me vdekje vdekjen shkeli dhe të varrosurve iu fali jetën (Tropari).
Kjo është dita që ka bërë Zoti, le të ngazëllohemi dhe le të dëfrehemi në atë.*

Pastaj populli rihyn në Kishë dhe vazhdon shërbesa e *Mëngjesores së Pashkës* e cila këndohet e gjitha.

*Himnet e Kanonit* të Ngjalljes së Krishtit, atribuar shën Joan Damaskinit, këndohen me troparin e festës dhe si refrene që përsëriten në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. Kisha është zbukuaruar me lule e me drita. Veshjet janë robat e ndritshme të ngjalljes. *Ikona e Pashkës* që qëndron në mes të Kishës tregon Krishtin duke shkatërruar dyert e Hadhit dhe duke çliruar Adamin e Evën prej robërisë së vdekjes. Ajo është imazhi i Fitores, i "shkeljes së vdekjes me vdekje". Vazhdon këndimi dhe temjanisja e ikonave dhe popullit, me thirrjen e vazhdueshme të kremtuesit:* Krishti u ngjall!* Besnikët i përgjigjen: *Vërtet u ngjall!*

*Sot është dit'e ngjalljes, ndriçohu o popull. Pashka e Zotit, Pashka. Se Krishti, Perëndia ynë, na shpuri prej vdekjes tek jeta, prej dheut në qiell, duke kënduar këngën e fitores: Krishti u ngjall së vdekurish! (Kënga e parë e Kanonit të Pashkës).*

Pas kanonit këndohen vargjet e pashkës dhe në përfundim të Mëngjesores së Pashkës këndohen *Orët e Pashkës*3.* Në Përgjithësi, gjatë shërbesave në Pashkë, asgjë nuk është vetëm thjesht lexuar, çdo gjë këndohet me meloditë e gëzuara të festës.

Në mbarim të Orëve, para Meshës Hyjnore, kremtuesi shpall solemnisht të famshmin *Predikim të Pashkës të Shën Joan Gojartit*. Ky predikim është një ftesë për të gjithë besnikët që të harrojnë mëkatet e tyre dhe të vijnë të plotë në festën e Ngjalljes së Krishtit. I kuptuar literalisht, predikimi është një ftesë zyrtare, ofruar të gjithë anëtarëve të Kishës për të ardhur dhe për të marrë Kungatën e Shenjtë, për të marrë pjesë në Krishtin, Qengjin e Pashkës, tryeza e të cilit është shtruar tani në mes të Kishës. Në disa famulli predikimi zbatohet literalisht dhe të gjithë besnikët marrin dhuratën eukaristike të Darkës së Pashkës.

Mesha Hyjnore e Pashkës fillon menjëherë duke kënduar përsëri troparin e festës me vargjet e Psalmit 68. Vargje të veçantë nga psalmet formojnë gjithashtu antifonet e Meshës, me anë të cilave besnikët lavdërojnë shpëtimin e bërë nga Perëndia:

*Le të thërrasë me gëzim tek Zoti, i tërë dheu!
Këndojini emrit të tij, jepini lavde lavdërimit të tij.
I gjithë dheu le të falet e le të lavdërojë Ty! Le të lavdërojë emrin tënd, o i Shumë Lartë!
Që të mund të njohim udhët e tua mbi dhe dhe shpëtimin tënd në tërë kombet.
Lë të të falenderojë populli Ty, o Perëndi! Le të të falenderojë Ty i gjithë populli.
*
Tropari përsëritet vazhdimisht. Në vend të Himnit Trishenjtor thuhet "Sa u pagëzuat me Krishtin, me Krishtin u veshët". Si Apostull këndohen nëntë vargjet e para të *Librit të Veprave të Apostujve*. Si Ungjill janë shtatëmbëdhjetë vargjet e para të *Ungjillit të Shën Joanit*. Proklamimi i Fjalës së Perëndisë i çon besnikët në fillimin e krijimit dhe lajmëron krijimin dhe rikrijimin e botës prej Perëndisë, me anë të Fjalës së gjallë së Perëndisë, Birit të tij Jisu Krisht.

*Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte me Perëndinë dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi... Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij... Në atë ishte jeta dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve...

Dhe Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne; dhe ne soditëm lavdinë e tij, si lavdia e të vetëmlindurit prej Atit, plot hir e të vërtetë... dhe ne të gjithë morëm prej të mbushurit të tij... (Joani 1:1-17).*

Vazhdon Mesha e Shën Joan Gojartit, e cila kurorëzohet në Kungimin e shenjtë me Qengjin e Pashkës, në banketin e tij në Mbretërinë e Perëndisë. Përsëri e përsëri këndohet tropari i Pashkës, ndërkohë që besnikët kungohen me atë *"që ishte i vdekur dhe është gjallë përsëri" (Zbulesa 2:8).*

Në Kishën Orthodhokse festa e ngjalljes quhet *Pashka*, fjalë që do të thotë *Kalim*. Ky është Kalimi i ri i Dhiatës së Re dhe të përjetshme, i parathënë nga profetët e vjetër. Ky është Kalimi i përjetshëm nga vdekja tek jeta dhe nga dheu në qiell. Kjo është Dita e Zotit shpallur nga profetët e shenjtë të Perëndisë,* "dita që ka bërë Zoti"* për gjyqin e tij mbi të gjithë krijimin, dita e fitores së tij finale dhe të përjetshme. Kjo është *Dita e Mbretërisë së Perëndisë*, dita *"që nuk ka natë"* sepse *"llamba e saj është Qengji" (Zbulesa 21:22-25)*.

Prandaj, kremtimi i Pashkës në Kishën Orthodhokse, nuk është thjesht një dramatizim historik i ngjarjes së Ngjalljes së Krishtit siç është treguar në Ungjill. Nuk është një paraqitje dramatike e "mëngjesit të parë të Pashkës". Nuk ka ndonjë "shërbesë të lindjes së diellit" meqenëse Mëngjesorja e Pashkës dhe Mesha Hyjnore kremtohen së bashku në orët e para të ditës së parë së javës, me qëllim që t'i japë njerëzve përvojën e "krijimit të ri" të botës dhe t'i lejojë ata të hynë mistikërisht në Jerusalemin e ri, i cili shkëlqen përjetësisht me dritën e Krishtit, duke mundur natën e vazhdueshme të të ligut dhe duke shkatërruar errësirën e kësaj bote mëkatare dhe të vdekshme.

*Ndriçohu, ndriçohu, qytet i Ri Jerusalem, se lavdia e Zotit, përmbi ty ka lindur sot. Vallëzo tani dhe gëzohu o Sion dhe ti o Hyjlindëse e pastër dëfrehu në Ngjalljen e Birit tënd.*

Ky është një nga himnet kryesore të Pashkës në Kishën Orthodhokse. Ai është frymëzuar nga profecia e Isaisë dhe nga kapitujt e fundit të Zbulesës, sepse është pikërisht *Krijimi i Ri, Jerusalemi i Ri, Qyteti Qiellor, Mbretëria e Perëndisë, Dita e Zotit, Dasma e Qengjit me Nusen e tij*, që kremtohen e përjetohen në Shpirtin e Shenjtë, gjatë Natës së Shenjtë të Pashkës në Kishën Orthodhokse.



_1. Shërbesa e përshkruar në këtë kapitull nga At T. Hopko është shërbesa e kryer në Kishën Ruse. Pjesa më e madhe e shërbesave janë pothuaj të njëjta me ato që kryhen në vendin tonë, por në disa ka pak ndryshime Për këtë arsye, për të mos krijuar konfuzion në lexuesit shqiptarë, këtu do e ndryshojmë pak tekstin sipas tipikosë që mbahet në vendin tonë.

2. Fjala pashkë vjen nga hebraishtja pesah, që do të thotë kalim.

3. Në shumë Kisha enorish tani nuk bëhen Orët, po mbas Mëngjesores fillon direkt Mesha Hyjnore. Në manastire bëhen Orët.
_

----------


## Matrix

_Sot varet mbi dru, Ai qe vari dheun mbi ujera!
Kurore me gjemba vihet ne koken e Mbretit te engjejve!
Shuplaka duron Ai qe cliroi Adamin ne Jordan!
Me purpurt te genjeshtert vishet Ai qe vesh qiellin me re!
Me gozhde mberthehet Dhenderri i Kishes!
Me heshte shpohet Biri i Virgjereshes!
Pesimit Tend i falemi o Krisht, tregona Ringjalljen Tende te lavdishme!_


Zoti yne, Ti sot duron percmimin e krijesave te rena, sot sheh dhimbjen e engjejve, te nenes dhe te dishepujve te tu.
Te gjithe sot mendojne se Ti ke deshtuar. Ti je i varur sot ne simbolin e turpit dhe te deshtimit. Por, ashtu sic u the dishepujve te Tu:  "Gruaja kur lind ka shume dhimbje, por kur sheh femijen, ajo gezohet", keshtu dhe ne e shohim deshtimin Tend sot para principatave te rena dhe deshperohemi, por gezohemi me triumfin e Ringjalljes. Kryqi nuk eshte me per ne simboli i turpit dhe i deshtimit, por i fitores, sepse ne Kryq lindem ne, lindi Kisha jote! 
Malli e mbulon zemren tone dhe mezi presim diten kur do ta shohin fytyren tende perballe, se si ndricon, si dielli ne mesdite! Ate dite do te shohim qarte ate qe bere per ne sot!

----------


## Matrix

Sherbesat qe pasojne te Dielen e Dafinave, quhen "Sherbesat e Dhenderrit".

Ato jane tre: Njera te Dielen e Dafinave pasdite, tjetra te Henen e Madhe pasdite dhe e fundit te Marten e Madhe pasdite.

Keto sherbesa fokusohen ne predikimet e Krishtit ne Jerusalem ne ditet para Kryqezimit te Tij. Ne to, Kisha i drejtohet Krishtit ashtu si Dhenderrit te Saj dhe nga ana tjeter i kerkon Hirin e Tij per te na ruajtur qe te mos ngurtesohet zemra jone ashtu sic u ngurtesua zemra e Izraelit, Farisejve dhe Judes.


1-) Ne sherbesen e pare, fokusi eshte tek Pema e Fikut e cila u mallkua nga Krishti. Kjo peme kishte vetem gjethe, por jo fruta. 
Po keshtu dhe tek shembulli i Jozefit te Dhjates se Vjeter, i cili u dergua nga ati per te kerkuar vellezerit, por ata e shiten si skllav. Ky shembull paraqet Krishtin.

2-) Ne sherbesen e dyte, fokusi kalon tek Shembelltyra e 10 Virgjereshave, 5 prej te cilat ngelen jashte Mbreterise sepse ju mbarua vaji i llambes.

3-) Ne sherbesen e trete, fokusi kalon tek larja e kembeve te Krishtit prej mekatares dhe tradhetia e Judes.


Dy hymnet me te perseritura ne keto sherbesa jane:
_"Ja tek vjen Dhenderri ne mes te nates, dhe lum sherbetori te cilin do ta gjeje zgjuar, mjere sherbetori te cilin do ta gjeje ne gjume. O shpirti im, ki mendjen mos dremitja perdhe te shtrin dhe hidhesh jashte Mbreterise. Por zgjohu dhe thirr me ze te madh:  I shenjte, I shenjte, I shenjte je Ti o Perendi, me lutjet e Hyjlindeses, meshire ki per ne"_

Po keshtu edhe:
_"Nuseroren tende shoh, o Shpetimtari im te stolisur. Dhe rrobe nuk kam, qe te hyj brenda ne te. Ndricoma pra stoline e shpirtit, Ditedhenes dhe shpetome"_

----------


## Matrix

Te Marten e Madhe pasdite, ne Kishen Ortodokse perkujtohet pendesa e gruas mekatare, e cila lau kembet e Jezusit me lote dhe vaj erekendshem.
Perkundrejt ketij pendimi, vihet tradhetia e Judes, i cili e tradhetoi Mesuesin e Tij dhe e shiti tek Judenjte, per 30 monedha argjendi.

Nje murgeshe e quajtur Kasiania, e frymezuar nga pendimi i tejskajshem i gruas mekatare, shkroi nje himn, i cili kendohet kete te marte.


*Himni i Kasianisë*

_O Zot, gruaja që ra në shumë mëkate, 
Kur perceptoi Hyjninë Tënde, 
U bashkua me rangjet e grave miraprurëse, 
Sepse me lotë, të solli mira përpara varrimit Tënd. 

Ajo thirri:  E mjera unë! 
Sepse banoj në natën e ndryrësisë, 
E veshur me natën pa hënë të dashurisë për mëkatin, 
Por të lutem, pranoji burimet e lotëve të mi, 
Ti që mbledh ujërat e deteve në re 
Përkule tek zemra ime, veshin Tënd,
Ti, që përkule qiejtë, me lavdinë Tënde të papërshkrueshme 

Kur Eva dëgjoi hapat e tua në Eden, në freskinë e ditës,
Me vrap e trembur u fsheh, 
Por, unë tani me dashuri i përqafoj këto këmbë 
Dhe i fshij ato me flokët e ballit tim 
Kush mundet t’i numërojë shumicat e mëkateve të mia? 
Apo thellësitë e gjykimeve të Tua, o Shpëtimtar i shpirtit tim? 
Mos e neverit shërbëtoren Tënde, në mëshirën Tënde të pamasë!_

----------


## Matrix

_Dhe si gruaja mëkatare ofronte myrat, dishepulli mendonte tradhëtinë. Ajo gëzohej duke derdhur myrën e çmuar, ai nxitonte të shiste të Paçmuarin. Ajo e njohu Mësuesin, ai e ndau veten prej Mësuesit. Ajo u çlirua, ai ra skllav i armikut. Oh, çfarë zemërngurtësi e patreguar! Oh, çfarë pendimi madhështor. Ma dhuro këtë pendim o Shpëtimtar, që vuajte për ne dhe na shpëto. 

Oh, ligësia e Judës! Ai  e shihte gruan mëkatare se si puthte këmbët e Tua dhe me dredhi planifikonte puthjen e tradhëtisë. Ajo u çlirua nga vargonjtë e saj, ai u lidh nga inati i tij dhe të ofroi ligësinë në vend të myrës. Sepse ai nuk diti të kërkojë atë që është më e mira. Oh, zemërligësia e Judës! Clirona prej asaj o Zot._

----------


## Matrix

Të Enjten e Madhe paradite përkujtohet Darka Mistike, ose darka e fundit e Krishtit me dishepujt e Tij. Po kështu përkujtohet larja e këmbëve të dishepujve prej Krishtit, duke dhënë shëmbullin më të lartë të përulësisë dhe dashurisë. Po kështu dhe agonia e Krishtit në kopshtin Gjesthemani dhe dorëzimi i Tij në duart e judenjve. 

Ndërsa pasdite përkujtohen pësimet e hidhura të Shpëtimtarit, nëpëmjet leximit të 12 pjesëve ungjillore dhe këndimit të tropareve rrënqethëse.

Në mes të shërbesës, Kryqi me Krishtin e mbërthyer, vendoset solemnisht ne mes të Kishës.







_Kur dishepujt e lavdëruar,tek lanjëtorja e darkës ndriçoheshin,atëherë Juda i pabesë errësohej nga sëmundja e argjendashjes.
Dhe ndër gjykatësit e pabesë, të dorëzon Ty, Gjykatësin e Drejtë!
Vështro, o dashës i argjendave,atë që për shkak lakmie vari veten në litar.
Dhe largoju shpirtit të pangopur që mendon kotësira kundër Mësuesit!
O Zot që je i mirë për të gjithë, Lavdi më Ty!

Shkoi Juda dhe u tha armiqve të Tu: "Sa do të më jepni që Ta tradhetoj?"
Dhe në mes të atyre që merreshin vesh, rrije i padukshëm Ti, për të Cilin po binin në ujdi. O Zemërnjohes, kurseji shpirtrat tona!

Djemte e hebrenjve o Zot njeridashës,te thërrisnin Hosana për ngjalljen e Llazarit,
por Juda i pabesë nuk deshi të kuptonte.
Me tridhjet argjenda dhe me puthje dinake donin judenjte të Të vrisnin,
por Juda i pabesë nuk deshi te kuptonte.
Në lanjëtoren tënde u thoshje dishepujve të Tu:"Bëni ashtu siç patë!"
Por Juda i pabesë nuk deshi të kuptonte.
Joanit që të pyeti: "Zot, kush të tradhëton?" ja rrëfeve me anën e bukës,
por Juda i pabesë nuk deshi të kuptonte!_

----------


## Matrix

_Sot varet mbi dru, Ai që vari dheun mbi ujëra!
Kurorë me gjemba vihet në koken e Mbretit të ëngjëjve!
Shuplaka duron Ai që çliroi Adamin në Jordan!
Me purpurt të gënjeshtërt vishet Ai që vesh qiellin me re!
Me gozhdë mbërthehet Dhëndërri i Kishës!
Me heshtë shpohet Biri i Virgjëreshës!
Pësimeve të Tua u falemi o Krisht, tregona Ringjalljen Tënde të lavdishme!_




_Ti o Krisht, o Jetë, Ti u vure në varr, edhe forcat ëngjëllore çuditeshin,
duke lavdëruar denjimin Tënd!
Si po vdes, o Jetë, si rri brenda në varr, kur fuqirat e armikut i dërrmove krejt,
dhe të vdekurit e Ferrit i ringjall.
Porsi Shkëmb i zhveshur, pritesh o Shpëtimtar, dhe burove lumin e gjallë
për të gjithë ne, si Burim i Jetës që je o Krisht!
Duke u vaditur, prej këtij Lumi më dysh, që të rrjedh prej brinjës,si nga një burim, 
pemësojmë jetën e përjetëshme!_

----------


## Matrix

_Nëna jote e qashtër, për Ty qan nënërisht, 
dhe të derdh libata lotësh përmbi trupin Tënd.

Mjerë o Dritë e botës, Drita ime, Jesu, si u erre ti o Jetë, në të errëtin varr,
Virgjëresha po thërriste plot me lot.

Male edhe fusha, edhe njerëzit ngado,
qajeni me mua edhe vajtojeni, e mjera unë, nënë e Perëndisë._

----------


## Matrix

_E dëgjove, Fjalë, Atin Tënd Perëndi,
edhe zbrite gjer në Ferrin e tmerrshëm
edhe ngjalle gjithë brezin njerëzor..._

----------


## Matrix

_Të ka hije madhështimi Ty o Jetëdhënës,
se mbi kryq i ndeve sot duart, dhe shkatërrove armikun krejtësisht

Të ka hije madhështimi Ty o Krijues i botës,
se me anë pësimesh, na shpëtove prej pësimit të vdekjes

Porsi pelikan, i plagosur në brinjën Tënde, Fjalë,
bijtë e Tu të vdekur po i ngjall, duke u pikuar çurka jetëdhënëse..._

----------


## Matrix

_Gjithë gjeneratat, himne i blatojnë varrimit Tënd o Krishti im.

Prej drurit, Ty të zbriti Arimatheani, me vaje të varrosi.

Mbi drurin u mbërtheve, Ti që me shtyllë reje, popullin mbulove.

Miraprurëset erdhën o Shpëtimtar tek varri dhe të blatuan myrra.

Ngjallu, Jetëdhënës, Nëna që të lindi, duke vajtuar thotë.

Ngjallu, Jetëdhënës, dhe ngrina edhe ne nga gropat e skëterrës.

Paqen Kishës Sate, popullit shpëtimit, dhuro me Ngjalljen Tënde..._

----------


## Albo

Kjo eshte Java e Shenjte e Kalendarit Orthodhoks.

----------


## Archon

Kemi hyre ne Javen e madhe,javen e pesimeve shpetimtare.

*E Hëna e Madhe*

Që nga dita e sotme fillojnë Pësimet e Shenjta të Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht. Shembull I Zotit tonë Jisu është edhe Josifi I Dhjatës së Vjetër, kujtimin e të cilit e bëjmë sot. Josifi ishte djali i vogël i Patriarkut Jakov edhe biri i tij më i dashur. Por ai nuk ishte i dëshiruar nga vëllezërit e tij të cilët si fillim e hodhën në një pus të thellë edhe e gënjyen babain e tyre se e kishte ngrënë një kafshë e egër duke i treguar rrobat e gjakosura. Më pas e shitën për 30 aspra flori tëk blerësit e robërve të cilët edhe ata e shitën tek kryeguzhunieri i mbretit të Egjiptit, tek Petefri. Josifi ishte shumë i bukur edhe me të u dashurua gruaja e Petefrit, e cila për arsye të mosbindjes së tij donte ta akuzonte për vepër të keqe dhe imoralitet. Sapo gruaja kapi Josifin ai iku edhe u largua. Atëherë ajo nga inati e akuzoi tek Petefri se ai donte të abuzonte me të, edhe mbreti sapo mori vesh këtë gjë e burgosi Josifin. Por njëherë Faraoni pa një ëndërr të çuditshme dhe kërkonte një shpjegues. Me ndriçim nga Perëndia, vetëm Josifi mundte që ta shpjegonte. Se do të vinin në vendin e tij shtatë vjet lumturie edhe bollëku edhe shtatë vite urie. Faraoni u entuziasmua nga urtësia edhe dituria e tij edhe e bëri sekretarin e tij. Josifi e përdori në mënyrë të drejtë pushtetin e tij si në kohën e urisë ashtu edhe në kohën e paqes. Për arsye të mbarimit të grurit u rishfaqën vëllezërit e tij të cilët e kishin zhdukur. Josifi nuk i mbajti mëri por i ftoi në Egjipt bashkë me familjen. Kështu që Josifi na ikonizon Krishtin, sepse edhe Ai, biri i dashur i Atit u përndoq nga Judenjtë, u shit nga nxënësi i tij për 30 aspra argjendi dhe u mbyll në pusin e errët në varr. Gjithashtu, sot përkujtojmë dhe fikun pa fryte, të cilin e thau Zoti menjëherë me fjalën e tij. Simbolizon sinagogën e hebrenjve, e cila nuk kishte fryte shpirtëror. Na tregoi Zoti fuqinë e Tij tek druri i pashpirt edhe gjithashtu edhe tek njeriu, për të treguar se nuk kishte vetëm fuqinë për të bërë mrekulli por edhe për të dënuar. Himnografia i referohet dy temave të mësipërme por edhe Pësimeve të tjera të Zotit tonë Jisu Krisht.

*Leximet e Dites* Jezek. 1:1-20, Eks. 1:1-20, Jov. 1:1-12, Mt. 24:3-35

*Jezek. 1:1-20*
Në vitin e tridhjetë, më pesë të muajit të katërt, ndodhi që ndërsa isha midis të internuarve pranë lumit Kebar, qiejtë u hapën dhe pata vegime nga ana e Perëndisë. Më pesë të muajit (ishte viti i pestë i robërisë së mbretit Jehojakin), fjala e Zotit iu drejtua shprehimisht priftit Ezekiel, birit të Buzit, në vendin e Kaldeasve, pranë lumit Kebar; dhe atje lart dora e Zotit qe mbi të. Ndërsa po shkoja, ja ku erdhi nga veriu një erë furtune, një re e madhe me një zjarr që mbështillej rreth vetes së tij; rreth tij dhe nga mesi i tij dilte një shkëlqim i madh si ngjyra e bronzit ikandeshent që ndodhet në mes të zjarrit. Nga mesi i tij dukej ngjashmëria e katër qënieve të gjalla; dhe kjo ishte pamja e tyre: kishin ngjashmërinë e njeriut. Secili prej tyre kishte katër fytyra dhe secili katër krahë. Këmbët e tyre ishin të drejta dhe tabani i këmbës së tyre ishte si ai i tabanit të këmbës së një viçi, dhe shkëlqenin si bronzi me lustër. Në të katër anët, poshtë krahëve, kishin duar njerëzish; dhe që të katër kishin fytyrat e tyre dhe krahët e tyre. Krahët e tyre preknin njeri tjetrin; duke ecur përpara, nuk ktheheshin prapa, por secili shkonte drejt përpara tij. Sa për pamjen e fytyrave të tyre, të gjithë kishin fytyrë njeriu, që të katër fytyrë luani në të djathtë, që të katër fytyrë kau në të majtë, dhe që të katër fytyrë shqiponjeje. Kështu ishin fytyrat e tyre. Krahët e tyre ishin shtrirë lart; secili kishte dy krahë që preknin njëra tjetrën dhe dy që mbulonin trupin e tyre. Secili shkonte drejt përpara tij; shkonin atje ku fryma donte të shkonte dhe, duke shkuar, nuk silleshin. Sa për pamjen e qënieve të gjalla, këto dukeshin si qymyre të ndezur, si pishtarë. Zjarri lëvizte në mes të qënieve të gjalla; zjarri ishte i ndritshëm dhe prej tij dilnin shkrepëtima. Qëniet e gjalla vraponin përpara dhe prapa, dukeshin si një rrufe.Ndërsa shikoja qëniet e gjalla, ja një rrotë për tokë pranë qënieve të gjalla me katër fytyrat e tyre. Pamja e rrotave dhe punimi i tyre ishte si pamja e ngjyrës së krizolitit; që të katra i ngjisnin njera tjetrës. Pamja e tyre dhe punimi i tyre si ato të një rrote në mes të një rrote tjetër. Kur lëviznin, shkonin në drejtim të njerit prej katër drejtimeve dhe, duke shkuar nuk silleshin prapa. Sa për rrathet e tyre ishin të lartë dhe të madhërishëm; dhe rrathët e gjithë të katërve ishin plot me sy rreth e qark. Kur lëviznin qëniet e gjalla, edhe rrotat lëviznin pranë tyre dhe, kur qëniet e gjalla ngriheshin nga toka, ngriheshin edhe rrotat. Kudo që fryma donte të shkonte, shkonin edhe ata, sepse aty shkonte fryma; rrotat ngriheshin bashkë me ta, sepse fryma qënieve të gjalla ishte në rrota. 


*Eks. 1:1-20*
Këta janë emrat e bijve të Izraelit që erdhën në Egjipt me Jakobin. Secili prej tyre erdhi me familjen e tij: Rubeni, Simeoni, Levi dhe Juda, Isakari, Zabuloni dhe Beniamini, Dani dhe Naftali, Gadi dhe Asheri. Tërë njerëzit që kishin dalë nga gjaku i Jakobit arrinin shtatëdhjetë veta (Jozefi ndodhej tashmë në Egjipt). Pastaj Jozefi vdiq, dhe po ashtu vdiqën tërë vëllezërit e tij dhe gjithë ai brez. Dhe bijtë e Izraelit qenë frytdhënës, u shumëzuan fort dhe u bënë të shumtë, u bënë jashtëzakonisht të fortë; dhe vendi u mbush me ta. Por tani doli në Egjipt një mbret i ri, që nuk e kishte njohur Jozefin. Ai i tha popullit të tij: "Ja, populli i bijve të Izraelit është më i shumtë dhe më i fortë se ne. Të përdorim, pra, dinakëri ndaj tyre, me qëllim që të mos shumëzohen dhe, në rast lufte të mos bashkohen me armiqtë tanë dhe të luftojnë kundër nesh, dhe pastaj të largohen nga vendi". Vunë, pra, kryeintendentë të punimeve mbi ta, me qëllim që t'i shtypnin me angaritë e tyre. Kështu ata i ndërtuan Faraonit qytetet-depozitë Pitom dhe Raamses. Por sa më tepër i shtypnin, aq më shumë shtoheshin dhe përhapeshin; prandaj Egjiptasit arritën të kenë shumë frikë nga bijtë e Izraelit, dhe Egjiptasit i detyruan bijtë e Izraelit t'u shërbenin me ashpërsi, dhe ua nxinë jetën me një skllavëri të vrazhdë, duke i futur në punimin e argjilës dhe të tullave si dhe në çdo lloj pune në ara. I detyronin t'i bënin tërë këto punë me ashpërsi.Mbreti i Egjiptit u foli edhe mamive hebre, nga të cilat njëra quhej Shifrah dhe tjetra Puah, dhe u tha: Kur do të ndihmoni gratë hebre lindëse, dhe do t'i shihni të ulura në ndenjësen e lindjes, në rast se fëmija është mashkull, vriteni; po të jetë femër, lëreni të jetojë. Por mamitë patën frikë nga Perëndia dhe nuk bënë ashtu siç i kishte urdhëruar mbreti i Egjiptit, por i lanë gjallë fëmijët meshkuj. Atëherë mbreti i Egjiptit thirri mamitë dhe u tha: "Pse e bëtë këtë dhe i latë gjallë fëmijët meshkuj?". Mamitë iu përgjigjën Faraonit: "Sepse gratë hebre nuk janë si gratë egjiptase, por janë të fuqishme dhe lindin para se t'u vijë mamia pranë". Dhe Perëndia u bëri të mirë këtyre mamive; dhe populli u shtua dhe u bë jashtëzakonisht i fortë.

*Jov. 1:1-12*
Në vendin e Uzit ishte një njeri i quajtur Job. Ky njeri ishte i ndershëm dhe i drejtë, kishte frikë nga Perëndia dhe i largohej së keqes. I kishin lindur shtatë bij dhe tri bija. Veç kësaj zotëronte shtatë mijë dele, tre mijë deve, pesëqind pendë qe, pesëqind gomarë dhe një numër shumë të madh shërbëtorësh. Kështu ky njeri ishte më i madhi ndër të gjithë njerëzit e Lindjes. Bijtë e tij kishin zakon të shkonin për banket në shtëpinë e secilit ditën e cakuar; dhe dërgonin të thërrisnin tri motrat e tyre, që të vinin të hanin dhe të pinin bashkë me ta. Kur mbaronte seria e ditëve të banketit, Jobi i thërriste për t'i pastruar; ngrihej herët në mëngjes dhe ofronte olokauste sipas numrit të gjithë atyre, sepse Jobi mendonte: "Ndofta bijtë e mi kanë mëkatuar dhe e kanë blasfemuar Perëndinë në zemrën e tyre". Kështu bënte Jobi çdo herë. Një ditë ndodhi që bijtë e Perëndisë shkuan të paraqiten para Zotit, dhe ndër ta shkoi edhe Satanai. Zoti i tha Satanait: "Nga vjen?". Satanai iu përgjigj Zotit dhe tha: "Nga ecejaket mbi dheun duke e përshkruar lart e poshtë". Zoti i tha Satanait: "E ke vënë re shërbëtorin tim Job? Sepse mbi dhe nuk ka asnjë tjetër si ai që të jetë i ndershëm, i drejtë, të ketë frikë nga Perëndia dhe t'i largohet së keqes". Atëherë Satanai iu përgjigj Zotit dhe tha: "Vallë më kot Jobi ka frikë nga Perëndia? A nuk ke vënë ti një mbrojtje rreth tij, rreth shtëpisë së tij dhe të gjitha gjërave që ai zotëron? Ti ke bekuar veprën e duarve të tij dhe bagëtia e tij është shtuar shumë në vend. Por shtri dorën tënde dhe preki të gjitha ato që ai zotëron dhe ke për të parë po nuk të mallkoi ai haptazi". Zoti i tha Satanait: "Ja, të gjitha ato që ai zotëron janë në pushtetin tënd, por mos e shtri dorën mbi personin e tij". Kështu Satanai u largua nga prania e Zotit.

*Mateu 24:3-35*
Edhe ndërsa ai ishte duke ndenjur mbi Malin e Ullinjve, nxënësit iu afruan mënjanë, duke thënë: Thuajna, kur do të bëhen këto? Edhe cila është shenja e ardhjes tënde dhe e mbarimit të jetës? Edhe Jisui u përgjigj e u tha atyre: Shikoni se mos ju gënjen ju ndonjë. Sepse shumë veta do të vijnë në emrin tim, duke thënë: Unë jam Krishti, dhe do të gënjejnë shumë veta. Edhe do të dëgjoni luftëra e zëra luftërash. Shikoni, mos u turbulloni, sepse të gjitha këto duhet të bëhen; por fundi ende nuk është. Sepse do të ngrihet komb kundër kombi dhe mbretëri kundër mbretërie; dhe do të ketë zira e murtaja, dhe tërmete në vende të ndryshme. Por të gjitha këto janë fillimi i dhimbjeve. Atëherë do tju dorëzojnë juve për shtrëngim dhe do tju vrasin; dhe do tju kenë mëri gjithë kombet për emrin tim. Edhe atëherë do të skandalizohen shumë veta, dhe do të tradhtojnë njëri-tjetrin, dhe do ti kenë mëri njëri-tjetrit. Edhe shumë profetë të rremë do të ngrihen dhe do të gënjejnë shumë veta; Edhe pasi të shumohet paligjshmëria, dashuria e të shumtëve do të ftohet. Po kush të durojë deri në fund, ky do të shpëtojë. Edhe ky ungjill i mbretërisë do të predikohet nëpër gjithë botën, për dëshmi mbi gjithë kombet; dhe atëherë do të vijë fundi. Kur të shihni pra ndyrësinë e shkretimit, që është thënë nga profeti Daniel, duke ndenjur në vend të shenjtë, - ai që lexon le ta kuptojë -. Atëherë ata që janë në Jude le të ikin nëpër male. Kush të gjendet mbi kulm, le të mos zbresë që të marrë gjë nga shtëpia e tij. Edhe kush të gjendet në arë, le të mos kthehet prapa që të marrë rrobat e tij. Edhe mjerë ato që janë shtatzëna dhe ato që kanë foshnja në gji në ato ditë. Edhe faluni që të mos bëhet ikja juaj në dimër, as të shtunën. Sepse atëherë do të jetë shtrëngim i madh, i atillë që nuk është bërë që në fillim të botës e deri tani, as nuk do të bëhet. Edhe po të mos shkurtoheshin ato ditë, nuk do të shpëtonte asnjë trup; po ato ditë do të shkurtohen për të zgjedhurit. Atëherë në ju thëntë juve ndonjëri: Ja tek është këtu Krishti, apo aty, mos besoni. Sepse do të ngrihen krishtër të rremë dhe profetë të rremë, dhe do të bëjnë shenja të mëdha dhe çudira, kaq sa do të gënjejnë edhe të zgjedhurit, në mundshin. Ja tek jua thashë juve më përpara. Në ju thënshin pra juve: Ja tek është në shkretëtirë, mos dilni. Ja në dhomat, mos besoni. Sepse siç del vetëtima nga lind dielli dhe duket deri tek perëndon, kështu do të jetë edhe ardhja e birit të njeriut. Sepse ku të jetë kërma, atje do të mblidhen shqiponjat. Edhe menjëherë pas shtrëngimit të atyre ditëve, dielli do të erret dhe hëna nuk do të japë ndriçimin e saj; dhe yjet do të bien nga qielli, dhe fuqitë e qiejve do të tunden. Edhe atëherë do të duket shenja e Birit të njeriut në qiell; dhe atëherë do të bëjnë vajtim gjithë fiset e dheut, dhe do të shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi e me lavdi shumë. Edhe do të dërgojë engjëjt e tij me trumbetë që nxjerr zë të madh, dhe do të mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat (anët e horizontit), prej fundit të anëve të qiejve e deri në fund të anëve të tyre. Edhe nga druri i fikut mësoni paravolinë: Kur bëhet tashmë dega e tij e butë dhe nxjerr gjethet, e dini se vera është afër. Kështu edhe ju kur të shihni gjithë këto, ta dini se është afër ndër dyer. Me të vërtetë po ju them juve, ky brez nuk do të shkojë, deri sa të bëhen të gjitha këto. Qielli edhe dheu do të shkojnë, po fjalët e mia nuk do të shkojnë.

----------


## Archon

Shërbesa e Dhëndërit ne Berat

----------


## Archon

E diela e Dafinave,Durres.

----------


## Archon



----------

